# Mid November 2020; COVID19 Lockdowns Starting Again...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nov 15, 2020

Well it looks like Lockdowns are starting again in other Countries and a number of US States. Factual Reports as well as Rumors of shortages of certain household items and necessities are starting to happen....again.

Ammo remains in short supply, household cleaners, hygiene products and in some areas, food is becoming scarce or very expensive. Ground beef, chicken, turkey, etc are at the highest prices that I can recall, as is most other food items.

Today, I went to a local Dollar General and the TP & Paper Towel aisle was pretty scarce. Cleaning supplies were also very low. Over the Counter Meds and Canned Food was plentiful but prices were higher by a few % than a few weeks ago.

What's happening in your area?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Yep. Just had to get a Covid test as I woke up with a raging head cold and cough yesterday. Have to self isolate for 4-5 days until I get my results back. Be an interesting little dry run for what is coming. Found on hole in my plan. need more powdered milk. Luckily I got that extra pack pf Kleenex at Costco as I am going through them like sh*t through a goose.

Godspeed.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

We might end up having a lock down here too. Cases are really surging.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Yep. Just had to get a Covid test as I woke up with a raging head cold and cough yesterday. Have to self isolate for 4-5 days until I get my results back. Be an interesting little dry run for what is coming. Found on hole in my plan. need more powdered milk. Luckily I got that extra pack pf Kleenex at Costco as I am going through them like sh*t through a goose.
> 
> Godspeed.


I hope it isn't covid.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Nov 15, 2020
> 
> Well it looks like Lockdowns are starting again in other Countries and a number of US States. Factual Reports as well as Rumors of shortages of certain household items and necessities are starting to happen....again.
> 
> ...


If Biden wins, US-wide lock down is a big possibility.....among other things. There are a lot of reasons for people to prep now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

charito said:


> If Biden wins, US-wide lock down is a big possibility.....among other things. There are a lot of reasons for people to prep now.


A perfect scenario for the Leftists, aka Democrats.
Lock down the country, destroy the economy, ruin as many jobs as possible, in order to get people completely dependent on the government.

DeSantis in Florida has already publically said we will not comply.

DeSantis for President 2024.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well we are in a state limited lockdown now.

The following observation is from shopping last Friday morning.

There was no TP, PT at the club, people are starting to hoard up on stuff.

Two full pallets of 50# bags of rice were gone in a week, the only rice left was expensive Basmati and not much of that.

All the spam was gone along with the corned beef, there has not been a canned ham there or any other place for 9 months.

The local Wallyworld had scattered empty shelves, no rice either. had plenty of cranberry sauce out for @2/$1.00.

Bought 6 boxes of store brand bow tie pasta, the last 6 boxes.

Dairy product shelves and coolers were full, bought sour cream and a half gallon of Lactaid. 

Plenty of eggs and cheese products(shredded-block), Prepared meat product such as sliced and packaged ham was well stocked.

There was little bacon out except for the Canadian style, sausages of any sort were low on inventory.

A lot of people were out shopping in what would call dead time, Monday -Wednesday 8:00-10:00 AM, this was from last Tuesday's trip.

About 3X the normal shoppers. not gift shopping either, food and household items.

I saw some who seemed not to know what to buy for what I assume was for LT storage.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Nov 15, 2020
> 
> Well it looks like Lockdowns are starting again in other Countries and a number of US States. Factual Reports as well as Rumors of shortages of certain household items and necessities are starting to happen....again.
> 
> ...


Me-Maw Ivey had better not pull that stupid crap, again. Not she's going to get my vote as it is.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

charito said:


> I hope it isn't covid.


Me too buddy. Upside is that I don't have a fever (yet) which is supposed to be a good thing. Stay safe.

Godspeed


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I was at a gun show with my son this weekend. Lots of ammo available at two to three times what it was this time last year. Lots of ar 15 and ak semi autos available are double or more. Pistols too. I do not have to buy so I looked. To anyone who does not have it, better to buy it than wish you had. JMHO


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Biden has to do something to deflect people. He is up to his neck in China deals and China wants their payday. And bet your tail they will get it. Biden is owned by China.
Lock downs, guns that will be a big tool for him.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a reminder of how we will be kept in line


----------



## Smit974 (Mar 15, 2020)

Ohio is looking Bleak I would guess in the next few weeks another shutdown order will be issued.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Complete bullshit. 

Yeah, cases are going up but then again so is testing. 

The key question is mortality. That hasn’t changed in fact it’s dropped. In my area it’s between .5 and 1%. That’s about what the flu is. 

Hospitalization are up but what they don’t tell you si that it’s ER visits who are then discharged. 

And lastly, of all the deaths in my area (houston) EVERY ONE had a comobidity that resulted in the death. NOT A SINGLE ONE WAS PURE COVID RELATED. 

So we are again being lied to.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

When they say cases are up ask..

How many deaths?
How many tests?
How many deaths with 1 or more comorbidities?
What is the ER rate vs the admittance rate?

Then you can accurately compare the numbers to see if it’s total BS.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

18 people have died in my entire County. The entire year...We have a very liberal local government that has mandated masks and lockdowns throughout this entire year. For 18 deaths, all of which were over 50, most being over 60, 70-plus years old.

Local Health official that was not elected just extended lockdowns. University students told not to come back after Thanksgiving break.

Only three counties out of the entire state of Missouri voted blue, mine was one of the three, imagine that. I need to move out of the county, I love Missouri though.

Girlfriend went grocery shopping today, stuff missing off of shelves. We are fairly well prepared already.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a friend who’s wife is a nurse supervisor at the hospital. She is on the ‘covid task force’ (whatever that is). I asked her about hospitalizations and deaths. She says the hospital beds are filling up, but few deaths and those all had other serious health issues contributing to their death.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There have been 2,274 cases with 52 deaths in our couunty of over 80,000 people.
I'm not a math whiz, so I do not know what that death/population percentage is, but it ain't high.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Stretching Gretchen was on imposing "laws" that she decided on with her other tyrants


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A perfect scenario for the Leftists, aka Democrats.
> Lock down the country, destroy the economy, ruin as many jobs as possible, in order to get people completely dependent on the government.
> 
> DeSantis in Florida has already publically said we will not comply.
> ...


Lock down nation-wide, how can that be effectively enforced if not by declaring martial law? 
I won't be surprised if that is declared, reassuring the public that it's only _ "temporarily,"_a _"necessary measure,"_ to conquer the virus.

Mind you, vaccine is supposed to be coming soon so maybe that puts a damper on that plan.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

What I find amazing is that news outlet that made fun of and criticize Trump for taking the therapeutics when he got covid are now mum about these same therapeutics having been approved for use!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bars and restaurants will be open for outdoor dining, carry-out and delivery only.
Gyms will remain open for individual exercise with strict safety measures in place.
Non-tribal casinos, movie theaters and group exercise classes will be closed.
Professional and college sports meeting extraordinary standards for risk mitigation may continue without spectators, however all other organized sports must stop.
Colleges and high schools may proceed with remote learning, but must end in-person classes.

https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...p3YY8DCYM0jyUpe-kNly9GNgxETJ--8MKbuoWw406x8GE


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Bars and restaurants will be open for outdoor dining, carry-out and delivery only.
> Gyms will remain open for individual exercise with strict safety measures in place.
> Non-tribal casinos, movie theaters and group exercise classes will be closed.
> Professional and college sports meeting extraordinary standards for risk mitigation may continue without spectators, however all other organized sports must stop.
> ...


move to impeach wrecthed gretchen

i hope they win


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> move to impeach wrecthed gretchen
> 
> i hope they win


You know, they used to burn witches..... I am just saying.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Michigan Republican state rep. calls for House to impeach Gov. Whitmer

https://www.wxyz.com/news/michigan-republican-state-rep-calls-for-house-to-impeach-gov-whitmer


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

My ICU is at capacity and ER slowly backing up due to that. Travel nurses are making $165 an hour at the covid hotspots across the country so additional staffing is non existent. Our governor just placed a mandatory mask mandate in-doors, its mostly being ignored.

No TP, canned meat is flying off the shelf.

We did however find an additional freezer this weekend so that's a plus.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Went to Walmart Saturday, and they had chest freezers stacked in the aisles. Got 2 more big packs of TP & paper towels plus a lot of Kleenex. Hand sanitizer is very plentiful. No food shortages. In the past, when Walmart was short in some areas I could go to a smaller grocery in a small town between work & home, and they always were fully stocked. Back in the worst of the shortages, when it was hard to find meat, they were fully stocked. Seems sanitizer wipes are hard to find in most stores, but that small store always has a huge inventory. The isle location is fully stocked with it plus they have shopping carts loaded with them throughout the store.

My personal stores of food & cleaning supplies are very full. Our Republican governor has issued mask mandates for our county but most everything is running fairly normally. I saw on the national news that Walmart was gonna start limiting shoppers & was putting limits on purchases, but that has happened here yet.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

They shut down all our winter sports for 1 month here.. not even practice or club events. mask mandate being largely ignored. stopped at wallyworld on way home from hockey tourney and didn't notice many empty shelves. Granted I didn't look at the TP or bleach aisle as we didn't need any. was happy to find regular mouth canning lids and picked up some 1/2 pint jars.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Trump COVID Adviser: "The Only Way This Stops Is If People Rise Up"*

Article


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Seeing shortages here as well. Tp ,pt,rice can goods, bacon as well as some cleaners

Masks are about 50/50 you have to have one to get in the store, but if you look around once you are in, you will notice that even the employees and police are not wearing them.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like some of the shortages are regional..

Haven’t seen any shortage here.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There have been 2,274 cases with 52 deaths in our couunty of over 80,000 people.
> I'm not a math whiz, so I do not know what that death/population percentage is, but it ain't high.


My math says .00065% death rate.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Big Boy in MO said:


> My math says .00065% death rate.


Is that new math or something? 52 deaths out of 2274 cases is a mortality rate of bit over 2%. Nationally they are saying the Covid mortality rate is around 3%. Now we know many folk, maybe half, that get the virus have no symptom and don't get tested, so the actual death rate is probably around 1% but that is still 10 times the fatality rate for the flu, which is around .1%


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

******* said:


> Is that new math or something? 52 deaths out of 2274 cases is a mortality rate of bit over 2%. Nationally they are saying the Covid mortality rate is around 3%. Now we know many folk, maybe half, that get the virus have no symptom and don't get tested, so the actual death rate is probably around 1% but that is still 10 times the fatality rate for the flu, which is around .1%


well, when I went to school 52 deaths /80000 population = .00065% death rate per total population. No where did i say actual positive cases. I would be more worried about the big picture, not just positive cases.

So with that said, if you took precautions, the death rate could be even lower that the .0065%


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Big Boy in MO said:


> well, when I went to school 52 deaths /80000 population = .00065% death rate per total population. No where did i say actual positive cases. I would be more worried about the big picture, not just positive cases.
> 
> So with that said, if you took precautions, the death rate could be even lower that the .0065%


Sorry, but when you figure mortality rates, it is based upon the number of people infected... not the entire population. Now if you wanted to know the percent of a population infected, yes, you would use the total population. But when figuring your chance of death when you contract something, it is based on number of people that contracted it. If you check any news report talking about covid mortality, they are all based on total number of folks infected.

Think about it. If you wanted to know the mortality rate of breast cancer, it would not be based upon the world population but would be how many with breast cancer died. The death rate per total population would not be a static number. It will continually increase with each new death, so that number, at this point in time, means nothing with more & more deaths each day. The number that actually matters is mortality rate. That is what one can compare to other viruses in the past.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

******* said:


> Sorry, but when you figure mortality rates, it is based upon the number of people infected... not the entire population. Now if you wanted to know the percent of a population infected, yes, you would use the total population. But when figuring your chance of death when you contract something, it is based on number of people that contracted it. If you check any news report talking about covid mortality, they are all based on total number of folks infected.
> 
> Think about it. If you wanted to know the mortality rate of breast cancer, it would not be based upon the world population but would be how many with breast cancer died. The death rate per total population would not be a static number. It will continually increase with each new death, so that number, at this point in time, means nothing with more & more deaths each day. The number that actually matters is mortality rate. That is what one can compare to other viruses in the past.


What does Brest Cancer or any Cancer have to do with Covid??

I have better things to do than discuss mortality rate or infection rates with a know it all. I am still allowed my point and am correct with my math. I really could care less if you agree or not.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Big Boy in MO said:


> What does Brest Cancer or any Cancer have to do with Covid??
> 
> I have better things to do than discuss mortality rate or infection rates with a know it all. I am still allowed my point and am correct with my math. I really could care less if you agree or not.


Remember, The Show Me State doesn't imply knowledge, it implies needs education.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Big Boy in MO said:


> What does Brest Cancer or any Cancer have to do with Covid??
> 
> I have better things to do than discuss mortality rate or infection rates with a know it all. I am still allowed my point and am correct with my math. I really could care less if you agree or not.


No, your math is WRONG! Even using your numbers, the percent would be .065%... not your .00065%. .065% of 80,000 = 52, or am I a know it all? For reference, here are some percents of 80,000:
10% of 80,000 = 8000
1% of 80,000 = 800
.1% of 80,000 = 80
.01 % 0f 80,000 = 8

Have I shown you yet?


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup, leftist goobenor Dimslee, for WA state, is imposing more lock downs starting tomorrow night - it's a long list...the worthless dweeb just follows the rest of the leftist west coast...

No more in-dining - was at 25% before...same 25% capacity in grocery stores...same still for churches. etc.etc. https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/new-covid-19-restrictions-announced-indoor-dining-social-gatherings-prohibited/4VZ5TGNMNRG3NIHKUGO4DAXVZM/

On Saturday's Costco trip, no paper products, no sanitizers or wipes, and lots of other stuff out.

We'll do another local grocery shop today, but just to top off as we're in good shape...

And these idiots keep voting for these leftists...I will never get it!

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> Remember, The Show Me State doesn't imply knowledge, it implies needs education.


Now that is funny! I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Michael_Js said:


> Yup, leftist goobenor Dimslee, for WA state, is imposing more lock downs starting tomorrow night - it's a long list...the worthless dweeb just follows the rest of the leftist west coast...
> 
> No more in-dining - was at 25% before...same 25% capacity in grocery stores...same still for churches. etc.etc. https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/new-covid-19-restrictions-announced-indoor-dining-social-gatherings-prohibited/4VZ5TGNMNRG3NIHKUGO4DAXVZM/
> 
> ...


Left your state 2 years ago and now trying to get my stuff out, they can kiss my arse on quarantining 14 days after each trip across the border. Sitting here on the Peninsula typing this as it rains and rains, just got to get drive shafts in and wheels on the semi for next trip, this place SUCKS!!! 
The problem with this state is Seattle controls the government, Spokane has no say so, not enough votes. What Seattle votes is what Seattle gets.
Anywho haven't been to store in 2 weeks so can't comment on that part.
Got 8 boxes of MRE's on board so I'm good if it shuts all down.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Michael_Js said:


> Yup, leftist goobenor Dimslee, for WA state, is imposing more lock downs starting tomorrow night - it's a long list...the worthless dweeb just follows the rest of the leftist west coast...
> 
> No more in-dining - was at 25% before...same 25% capacity in grocery stores...same still for churches. etc.etc. https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/new-covid-19-restrictions-announced-indoor-dining-social-gatherings-prohibited/4VZ5TGNMNRG3NIHKUGO4DAXVZM/
> 
> ...


Our Sheriff here in Iron County, Utah has announced that he will NOT enforce our tyrant Governor's latest "mask" edicts and commands. Two of the county commissioners have announced the same. I lucked out when I moved here a little more than a year ago. I left Denver, CO never to look back. Got out by the hair of my chinny-chin-chin!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> Our Sheriff here in Iron County, Utah has announced that he will NOT enforce our tyrant Governor's latest "mask" edicts and commands. Two of the county commissioners have announced the same. I lucked out when I moved here a little more than a year ago. I left Denver, CO never to look back. Got out by the hair of my chinny-chin-chin!


Our county sheriff said the same, and we have a Republican governor.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

******* said:


> Our county sheriff said the same, and we have a Republican governor.


Our Gov is a RINO who is retiring. His #2 man was elected to take his place. Bye bye RINO #1 -- hello RINO #2. And we all know what "#2" means.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

AquaHull said:


> Remember, The Show Me State doesn't imply knowledge, it implies needs education.


Aquahull, Mister Superior Knowledge and Supreme Judgement Man,

Sorry to bust your bubble; I guess I'm a dumb country hick?? You can thank my edumacation on the USA Military. See, Dad was Career Navy and I grew up around bases all over this country. So I'm in Missouri by choice, not because I grew up here. Oh, by the way I'M a retired Aeronautical Engineer and a Tool and Process Engineer in Aerospace system.

But I regress; I'm the dumb hick!!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Cool beans. I know a thing or three about planes, trains, and automobiles.

I had FBI clearance on new builds.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

New England is pretty much locked down.. I still do no know a single person who has had the Kung flu.


Next thing you won't be able to buy TP and bleach again. WTF? Been since March to get your ass together.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

******* said:


> No, your math is WRONG! Even using your numbers, the percent would be .065%... not your .00065%. .065% of 80,000 = 52, or am I a know it all? For reference, here are some percents of 80,000:
> 10% of 80,000 = 8000
> 1% of 80,000 = 800
> .1% of 80,000 = 80
> ...


I only did AP calc /physics/chem in HS, then got my PHD .

What's your beef? 7th grade math?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I was promised there would be no math here...... the spelling and paragraph structure cops are bad enough....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I was promised there would be no math here...... the spelling and paragraph structure cops are bad enough....


I think it has something to due with covid fatigue. Seems lots of folks on here lately (including me!) got a bug up their ass. Lots of back and forth, some of it nasty. Nerves are worn down with the wu flu, lock downs, shortages, politics, and of course the crappy election results. Not much joy for the holidays this year.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I was promised there would be no math here...... the spelling and paragraph structure cops are bad enough....


Wd u Say?


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

No lockdown mandate yet in Socialvania, but I strongly suspect it's coming by the end of this month.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

******* said:


> Sorry, but when you figure mortality rates, it is based upon the number of people infected... not the entire population. Now if you wanted to know the percent of a population infected, yes, you would use the total population. But when figuring your chance of death when you contract something, it is based on number of people that contracted it. If you check any news report talking about covid mortality, they are all based on total number of folks infected.
> 
> Think about it. If you wanted to know the mortality rate of breast cancer, it would not be based upon the world population but would be how many with breast cancer died. The death rate per total population would not be a static number. It will continually increase with each new death, so that number, at this point in time, means nothing with more & more deaths each day. The number that actually matters is mortality rate. That is what one can compare to other viruses in the past.


I was wondering what my chance was of dying from this, not dying AFTER catching it.
I'm 72, in reasonably good health, and refused to wear a mask during the whole deal.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

AquaHull said:


> Cool beans. I know a thing or three about planes, trains, and automobiles.
> 
> I had FBI clearance on new builds.


Worked on the B2 project back in the late 80's. developed processes for F16 parts and many other programs.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't been to the store in 2 weeks but I am not hearing of any shortages again except sanitary wipes and some cleaners. I will have to make a food run this weekend so I'll keep my eyes open. Our communist mayor and the NAZI county judge Hildago are chomping at the bit to shut us down, but so far, our governor is resisting those calls even though the number of cases is going way up. They want this country shut down, they want this election done and over with, and the Ho and Joe in place.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think it has something to due with covid fatigue. Seems lots of folks on here lately (including me!) got a bug up their ass. Lots of back and forth, some of it nasty. Nerves are worn down with the wu flu, lock downs, shortages, politics, and of course the crappy election results. Not much joy for the holidays this year.


Some days I think the bug up my ass went and had babies!! I get right salty some days. All kidding aside, I think you are right about everyone being kind of worn down by the constant barrage of bad "news" we get in a daily basis. The gathering storm is grating on all nerves. Maybe it will break and give some relief through action.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MI MDHHS Boos Gordon stated Monday that the 3 week closing may not be enough.

It starts Wednesday, and already thinking about extending it before it even starts.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was wondering what my chance was of dying from this, not dying AFTER catching it.
> I'm 72, in reasonably good health, and refused to wear a mask during the whole deal.


Oh, you are going to die from Covid, no doubt!! It may be that you do so with bullets in your body from jack-booted thugs (not Denton, ha ha...) that are there to protect you from getting Covid, but you are definitely going to die from Covid. All the media numbers tell us so. In fact, you may already be dead. 
War is Peace.
Freedom is Slavery
Ignorance is Strength


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think it has something to due with covid fatigue. Seems lots of folks on here lately (including me!) got a bug up their ass. Lots of back and forth, some of it nasty. Nerves are worn down with the wu flu, lock downs, shortages, politics, and of course the crappy election results. Not much joy for the holidays this year.


That's a big affirmative my friend. I think we are all watching, waiting, and listing, with hand close to weapon. I know I am a little tense as I look at the world from my front porch. I think the coming storm we all feared is at hand, and if it all goes sideways at once it will be a real shit storm. So, I wait, watch, listen, and prepare. I am more heavily armed, more careful on where I go and when, ever more watchful, ever more vigilant. Prepare now


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I will not comply with "orders" that infringe on my God Given Rights.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I will not comply with "orders" that infringe on my God Given Rights.


Doc don't be agreeing with us though.

Coronavirus cases at 'worst explosion' means it's time to consider canceling Thanksgiving: Doctor
As the nation continues to set record daily totals of new coronavirus cases ahead of Thanksgiving, doctors are warning that it might be time to cancel traditional Thanksgiving plans.

https://www.aol.com/article/lifesty...sider-canceling-thanksgiving-doctor/24694454/


----------

